# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Đấu giá >  Ac servo kèm Hamonic 51/1

## khangscc

Lang thang xì gòn lụm được cái cục sắt này lôi đấu giá kiếm tiền xe về quê

Nguyên bản, mới tinh chưa sử dụng còn trong hộp mà rách hộp rồi, còn bọc đầu jack, đầu cốt còn giấy 
Tỷ lệ 51/1, cốt ra 22, cốt vào là cơ cấu răng đóng bót (không biết gọi là cái quái gì)




Tháo ra thử xem nó là cái khỉ gì, à thì ra người ta gọi là Hamonic (nhỏ đến lớn mới thấy) :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Giá khởi điểm: 500k, bước giá 50k thui  :Wink: 
Thời gian đấu giá chốt: 10h ngày 29/11/2016 tính theo thời gian coment trên topic
Sau 12 tiếng nếu cá nhân hay tổ chức đấu giá không chuyển khoản thì xem như chưa hoàn thành đấu giá và thời gian được setup lại, các nhân hay tổ chức bỏ giá mà không nhận tiếp tục đấu giá xem như không hợp lệ  :Smile: 
Mời các bác có dụng ý làm máy gỗ gì đấy khởi xướng nào

----------


## garynguyen

Ơi giời cái cụ này. Nhìn rõ chữ Cyclo driver Sumitomo mà cụ bảo harmonic  :Cool:

----------


## khangscc

Hề hề em éo có biết nó là cái quái gì, thấy giống giống nên bảo thế
 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  À mà nó không độ rơ thì coi nó sem sem đi  :Wink:  Ngu kiến mà

----------


## cnclaivung

secvo có 100w mà đấu giá cái giề má ơi, cất để dành ngu kiến đê . em đi bước nhất 550k, hề hề

----------

khangscc

----------


## khangscc

> secvo có 100w mà đấu giá cái giề má ơi, cất để dành ngu kiến đê . em đi bước nhất 550k, hề hề


Hề hề cứ bước từ từ đê, em đâu có bán cái motor đâu, bán hộp số tặng motor, không được nữa thì em tháo ra lấy hộp số trồng A gì đấy  :Smile:  dể chế cốt mà, cụ nào cần em tiện cái somi đóng vào phát là thành ra cốt 8 hay 10 tha hồ mà ghép động cơ ke ke. Cũng cực khổ đi bãi này nọ má kiếm chút cháo mấy đứa ơi  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## khangscc

à cái đít encode tháo ra cũng được cái encode ngon à, encode rời nhé

----------


## Tuanlm

600k đê. rẻ rẻ để em còn siêu tằm  :Big Grin:

----------


## Nam CNC

Anh em nào biết thì thôi còn chưa biết thì em nói.

hộp số này là dòng Cyclo của hãng sumitomo , có độ rơ nhưng khá nhỏ do đó tay không cảm nhận được , phải có phương pháp thử thì mới cảm nhận được , dòng hộp số của hãng sumitomo chỉ có dòng Fine cyclo mới không có độ rơ ( mã F đầu )

còn hộp số harmonic là anh em quen gọi thôi chứ nó có cái tên gì đó em chẳng nhớ , do nó quá nổi tiếng và hãng làm ra nó là harmonic drive nên anh em hay gọi tắt là hộp số harmonic giống như xe honda vậy đó , hãng này nó có làm 2 dòng hộp số , 1 loại bánh răng hành tinh mã CP hà HPG , còn lại là loại không độ rơ .

cụ thể hơn ai chịu nghiên cứu chịu khó vào web hãng mà nghiên cứu nha , hay youtube có nhiều clip thể hiện cụ thể.


Ông chủ thớt đấu giá thì chịu khó nói cho đúng , có dẫn chứng tài liệu là tốt nhất , còn không ông cứ chụp hình và cái mã đầy đủ cho anh em tự tìm hiểu , như vậy thì anh em sẽ không hiểu lầm , tránh tranh cãi về sau.

----------

cnclaivung, huuminhsh

----------


## khangscc

à bác Nam nói thì em xin nói rõ thêm, mấy món này em không rành rọt gì cho mấy, thấy hay lượm về, trên hình có đầy đủ thông tin rồi đấy, có dấu diếm hay chiêu trò gì đâu ạ, đã bảo ngay tử đầu là eó biết nó là cái quái gì, lên yotube xem thì giống giống cái hộp harmonic nên lỡ mồn phán bậy là harmonic, các bác cứ tự tra nhé, không đồng ý ko đấu giá, lỡ đấu rồi mà ko lấy không sao, hàng này dể chế cháo nên tháo hộp số lắp lên máy cúng hoành tráng ợ. Còn vụ rơ thì do em chỉ tét tay, em chưa khẳn định là nó thuộc dòng không rơ, do vốn tiếng anh bờ rồ quá nên không đọc tài liệu được, cứ lên mã đầy đủ thì các bác tự dò dùm ạ

----------


## khangscc

> 600k đê. rẻ rẻ để em còn siêu tằm


ghi nhận cụ, không ai bỏ cao hơn thì có phần cụ, hê hê, còn có ai rước em đi mò xem còn cái nào về hú

----------


## quangcaohoanglong

ko nhìn thấy giắc encudor mấy dây bác nhể

----------


## ducduy9104

Harmonic là tên cái hãng, còn cái nguyên lý của hộp số gọi là strain wave gear hoặc elastic gear.

----------

